# Cumberland island hunt



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 28, 2008)

Did anyone get a packet for the hunt yet ???


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of packet?


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not sure: 
St. Marys, Georgia – Cumberland Island National Seashore is announcing on-line registration for the 2008-
2009 managed hunts. The park will begin accepting registrations on August 4th, 2008 and continue until the
quotas have been reached. Hunters may participate in 4 of the hunts plus the adult/child hunt.
The registration process will be first come first serve. The hunt fee is $35.00 per hunt per hunter. Payment
is required at the time of registration. The fee is nonrefundable and nontransferable. When a particular hunt
quota is full, registration for that hunt will be closed. Hunters can register as individuals or as a group. A
group consists of 5 members plus the group lead. Standby hunters are no longer being accepted. An e-mail
will confirm your registration.
The hunt registration site may be accessed at www.pay.gov , www.nps.gov/cuis, or by searching on
“Cumberland Island National Seashore Managed Hunts”.
Transportation: Transportation to Cumberland Island is by passenger ferry or private boat. The passenger
ferry departs from the National Park Service dock in St Marys at 10:00AM on Sunday. The return ferry
departs Plum Orchard dock at 10:30 AM on Thursday. The round trip fare is $30.00. Reservations for the
ferry must be made when you receive your hunt confirmation. The reservation number is 877-860-6787 or
912-882-4335. Small boat charters may be available from the ferry concessionaire at 912-882-4452. No
other charter or water taxi operators are authorized to operate to the seashore.
Private boaters must check-in at Plum Orchard Hunt Camp. Private boats must be beached or stream
anchored. Private boats may use Plum Orchard dock to load/unload gear but are not allowed to dock
overnight.
Check-in: check-in is on Sunday from 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM at the Plum Orchard Hunt Camp. All hunters
are required to present their hunting license and identification.
Hunting License: A Georgia Big Game License is required for hunting deer and hog in addition to a
regular GA Hunting License or a Primitive Weapons License (if using primitive weapons).
Go to www.nps.gov/cuis for further hunt information or www.gohuntgeorgia.com for license or weapon
information. Additional information maybe obtained by writing to: Hunts, Cumberland Island National
Seashore, P.O. Box 806, St Marys, GA 31558, phone 912-882-4336-275 or FAX 912-882-6284.
2008 –


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 30, 2008)

the reason i ask is that i have never received a packet in the 10 yrs i have been going.evan


----------



## Turnplow (Oct 14, 2012)

*Hunt Camp Camping On Cumberland Island*

I was too late this year, but I am determined to be prepared for these hunts next year.  I would appreciate input from hunters who have participated in the hunts previously.  If there are publications that answer my questions and provide more information, please direct me to same. 

(1.)What is available at the hunt camp for camping hunters?  

(2.)Do we pack in our tents and equipment? 

(3)Are there restrooms, showers, etc.?  

(4.)What about food/cooking, do we bring everything in along with a portable stove ?  

(5.)Is potable water available? 

(6.) I guess in a nutshell, I want to know if the camp conditions are primative or if amenities are available?  

Money is a factor, there will be no $20.00 cheeseburgers.

Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------

